# Looking for a Removal Tutorial Mylink 7" Touchscreen System



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Whoa. What year/country is this? The radio doesn't look a thing like the North American first generation Cruze.


----------



## absorbitant (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes. Its a car build for the european(exactyl Germany) market. Its an MY2014 LT+ 1.7TD


----------

